# expat displaying Mexican flag in Mexico



## Guest (Sep 11, 2011)

I was wondering if there is anything odd or disrespectful about American expats displaying a Mexican flag while living in Mexico. We love our adopted country (Mexico) and want to honor and celebrate the flag during the Independence week. We have heard that people in the area are "talking" about our Mexican flag but we're not sure if this is a good response or a bad response. Any advice??? 
Thank you


----------



## DNP (May 3, 2011)

Raquel'sCocina said:


> I was wondering if there is anything odd or disrespectful about American expats displaying a Mexican flag while living in Mexico. We love our adopted country (Mexico) and want to honor and celebrate the flag during the Independence week. We have heard that people in the area are "talking" about our Mexican flag but we're not sure if this is a good response or a bad response. Any advice???
> Thank you


Not disrespectful, no.

WashDC/SMA


----------



## HolyMole (Jan 3, 2009)

Raquel'sCocina said:


> I was wondering if there is anything odd or disrespectful about American expats displaying a Mexican flag while living in Mexico. We love our adopted country (Mexico) and want to honor and celebrate the flag during the Independence week. We have heard that people in the area are "talking" about our Mexican flag but we're not sure if this is a good response or a bad response. Any advice???
> Thank you


I think it would be a bit odd, and probably disrespectful, for ex-pats to display anything other than a Mexican flag, especially during Mexican Independence. Let the neighbours talk.
Would they be offended if, on the 4th of July, a family of recent immigrants to the USA from, say, Belgium, were to fly Old Glory on their front lawn? I don't think so.
I have a t-shirt with a big red maple leaf and the word "CANADA" displayed across the front, which I don't take with me to Mexico. But that's just me.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

I am Mexican and I would not be offended, all the contrary.


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

When a lot of our parents and grandparents and great-grandparents came over to settle in the US (an I suppose Canada), one of the great points of pride, no matter where they came from, was to display their new country's flag. 

I say, when I get to Mexico, I too will have great pride in displaying my new country's flag. (but never forgetting what the red, white and blue still stands for)

Go ahead - it is not in any means disrespectful - it shows great respect and love for your new home.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

For the 2010 celebration they were giving out flags and very nice little Mexico history books

I was personally handed 3 flags along with big smiles as if they were proud to give them to me. I'll put up my third and last tomorrow ... then take it down before it falls apart


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

I have a Mexican and a US flag hanging in my entryway as a permanent decoration. I have never had anyone, Mexican or US, ever complain about them.


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2011)

Thank you all! This has been very helpful!


----------

